# Opium - A new way of playing



## Opium (Oct 30, 2006)

I made myself a new sig finally. My signature space has been lonely for quite a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's not the most complicated or stylish sig out there but it's based on my Mii avatar and also new Wii advert images (the Wii sword).

So what do you think?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice, did you use that custom Mii maker that's floating on the net? I remember playing with it.


----------



## Opium (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah I've been playing around with that. I think I'm under a bit of a Wii spell at the moment, Nintendo gave me a call, I'm going to a special Wii party this Wednesday


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 30, 2006)

Hehe... I wondered how long it takes for people to make a "sword" picture. Kinda the first thing that jumps in your mind if you think about the possibilities of this technic.


----------



## gimpymoo (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Oct 30 2006 said:


> Hehe... I wondered how long it takes for people to make a "sword" picture. Kinda the first thing that jumps in your mind if you think about the possibilities of this technic.



Not me....

LIGHT SABER ALL THE WAY !!!!

Thats where my heads at


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahh, always nice to see a matching tie and handkerchief!

.. and I like the mii of yoo, friendly and inviting. Much better than your last avatar IMO, which made me want to run away.

What was that scary fellow from by the way.. I know I should know, but the thousand hours of Time Splitters I've put in kept clouding my memory. ZOMBIE! SHOOT IT SHOOT IT!

.. oh and I believe when someone is knighted the queen lops off your shoulders, not your head, but I'm not British so I plead ignorance on the matter.


----------



## TheStump (Oct 30, 2006)

^it was G Man from Half life 2.  :'(  will that hold up in court?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you TheStump, that was killin' me. I knew I'd seen it before.
I've only played Half Life (1) on PS2 and only part way in, due to a nasty disk error.
My pc isn't powerful enough to do it justice, so I'll have to wait till I get my Intel mac to get in on that goodness.


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2006)

You can always get a cheap XB, the port of HL2 is really amazing, it looks great, it plays great, the only issue is the loading times


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2006)

I actually think an xbox is in my future, if for nothing else, the nude patch for DOA Beach Volleyball is quite compelling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for pulling the post off topic there Opium, I seem to have a propensity for that.


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2006)

right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Opium, it´s just me or your Mii have a 3Dish style?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 30 2006 said:


> Yeah I've been playing around with that. I think I'm under a bit of a Wii spell at the moment, Nintendo gave me a call, I'm going to a special Wii party this Wednesday



wow, you're lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember I got a mail from NoE about the same thing just a few days ago. But the chances I get chosen is probably 1 in a zillion.


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, after beating HL2 two months ago i much prefer your old Gordon Freeman sig.


----------

